# Supreme Court Steps Closer to Repeal of Evidence Ruling



## Costas (Jan 31, 2009)

Άρθρο της New York Times.

Better police work, Professor Walker said, was a consequence of the exclusionary rule rather than a reason to do away with it.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2009)

Δεν διαφωνώ με την πρόταση που ξεχώρισες πιο πάνω, ισχύει. Ωστόσο, η μη αξιοποίηση του αποδεικτικού υλικού επειδή υπήρξε αμέλεια ή έκνομη συμπεριφορά από τη μεριά της αστυνομίας, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις αθωώνει εγκληματίες, αθωώνει τους αστυνομικούς και τιμωρεί μόνο την κοινωνία. Δεν θα ήταν πιο σωστό να τιμωρούνται οι αστυνομικοί που δεν κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους (οπότε να πετυχαίνουμε αυτό που ξεχώρισες από το άρθρο) και να κρίνεται η υπόθεση βάσει του συνόλου των στοιχείων;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2009)

Να μην ξεχάσουμε την υπόθεση O.J. Simpson, όπου η υπεράσπιση έσπειρε στο μυαλό των ενόρκων την _υποψία_ ότι μπορεί να μην έκανε η αστυνομία καλά τη δουλειά της, με αποτέλεσμα να απαλλάξουν έναν εγκληματία και να γελοιοποιήσουν τη δικαιοσύνη. Αυτός ο τρισάθλιος στη συνέχεια καταδικάστηκε στην αστική δίκη για την ίδια κατηγορία, αλλά δεν έχει πληρώσει τα 35 εκατομμύρια δολάρια της ποινής του, και τελικά τώρα βρίσκεται στη φυλακή για άσχετη υπόθεση, για τους φόνους δεν φυλακίστηκε ποτέ.


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2009)

Ναι, και το άρθρο παρουσιάζει αυτούς τους προβληματισμούς καθώς και τους διάφορους βαθμούς ακύρωσης του νόμου του αποκλεισμού των τεκμηρίων (στενή ερμηνεία, ευρεία ερμηνεία, κλπ.). Παρ' όλα αυτά, για μένα η ζημιά από τη μη απονομή δικαιοσύνης λόγω αυτών των προβλημάτων είναι πολύ πιο περιορισμένη από την αντίστροφη ζημιά, δηλ. από την αυθαιρεσία της αστυνομίας, που κατασκευάζει ενόχους. Υποθέτω ότι για κάθε O.J. Simpson υπάρχουν πολλαπλάσιοι άνθρωποι που πήγαν μέσα βάσει παράνομων (και ψεύτικων) στοιχείων. Επίσης, δεν μπορώ να μη δώσω βάση στο ποιοι δικαστές είναι υπέρ της μίας άποψης και ποιοι υπέρ της άλλης. Και, μετά από 8 χρόνια διακυβέρνησης Μπους, Γκουαντάναμο κλπ., αυτό που κινδυνεύει κυρίως είναι τα δικαιώματα του κατηγορουμένου.
Τώρα, πώς τιμωρούνται οι αστυνομικοί που εξαιτίας τους καίγονται τα στοιχεία στη δίκη, δεν το ξέρω. Ίσως με το χαντάκωμα της καριέρας τους;


----------

